

Ask HN: help with English copywriting? - earlyriser

English is my second language and I want to be sure that my site is well written.<p>The site is rrrewind.com and I need:<p>-TAGLINE
"Popular links archive"
"Social content archive"
?<p>-WHAT IS THIS?
"Rrrewind saves everyday the most popular stuff from many social sites, this way you don't miss anything."<p>I'm open to suggestions, not just to corrections. I'm looking for the perfect copy, not just an ok copy (kind of 37signals attention to detail).<p>Thanks a lot.
======
earlyriser
Thanks for your comments.

I just want to point that I cann't afford at this moment hiring a copywriter
for this side project. That's why I'm asking HN :) But I admit that with 0
budget I will be going more with an ok copy than with 37signals one.

Mz: your suggestion is good. I'm agree with the "stuff" comment, but sometimes
are links, sometimes songs, books, etc. Then "stuff" is the most generic I can
think, other alternative is "content" but that is boring.

------
gstar
If you're looking for perfect copy, can I suggest wordy.com - it's a Seedcamp
startup that specialises in copy editing, and we've used them with fantastic
results.

------
veb
"Popular links archive" sounds boring, but I'm boring too, so I don't have a
suggestion other than "da best links bro".

Uh, "Rrrewind gives you the most popular websites from the best social
networking sites - you won't miss anything again."

God, I suck at this.

------
cap4life
Tagline ideas: Update your life. Never miss a thing! Link to your world.

Rrewind let's you save the most popular links from all around the social web.

I'm a professional copywriter, let me know if you need more specific
suggestions or work done.

~~~
earlyriser
Thanks! Do you have a suggestion to include "popular links" plus the idea of
"archive" or "history" or "save".

I would like that the visitors get the complete idea of the site just with the
tagline. Something like what Nielse says
<http://www.useit.com/alertbox/20010722.html>

~~~
cap4life
I can't think of one off the top of my head without it sounding contrived!

------
gnosis
Copywriting is hard. Don't settle for amateur work. Hire a professional
copywriter whose work you like.

------
Mz
Having looked at the site (<http://rrrewind.com/>), I am thinking something
more like:

Rrrewind: Today's most popular links, from across the social web.

------
Mz
Edited:

 _-WHAT IS THIS? "Everyday, Rrrewind saves the most popular stuff from many
social sites, so you don't miss a thing."_

I don't like "the most popular stuff from many social sites" but I can't think
of something better now. Hopefully someone else will come up with a brilliant
alternative.

~~~
pasbesoin
Actually, off the top of my head, I see "everyday" as an adjective (something
that is common, typical, happening/extent every day) while "Every day, ..."
would be a temporal clause (denoting "when").

But I'm a little tired -- may be a mental glitch on my part.

~~~
Mz
No, I think you are right. My mom is German. I have a bad habit of imposing
German grammar on English and don't always notice when I run two words
together which shouldn't be (something far more common in German than
English). This gets worse when I am tired.

Thanks for noticing.

